# Jordan River Walleye



## JWM

Hey - I am a new member, relatively new to Utah. I work in construction and was transferred here in Jan 11'. I recently found this website and it looks like a great spot to learn about new areas make some new fishing buddies.

I spend most of my free time chasing trout in the high elevation lakes but stuck close to home this weekend and got into some great walleye fishing in the Jordan River.

They were hitting hard on chartreuse clouser minnows and gave my 5wt a workout. In between walleye I got into some huge carp and channel cats. The walleye bite really turned on about 6:30PM. They seemed to be holding in the seams behind schools of white bass.

I really want to fish for river with some live minnows. Does anyone know if you can trap and use live minnows as long as you dont transport them?


IMG_0393 by MojicaJW, on Flickr


----------



## Critter

You can not use live bait in Utah no matter where you catch it. 

Congrats on the walleye


----------



## JWM

Thanks.

I hooked into one much bigger that had my drag screaming. I was sure I had a carp on until it surfaced and I got to see its huge dorsal and tail fins. As soon as it surfaced it dove right into some submerged brush and broke off.


----------



## swbuckmaster

No live bait in utah!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

swbuckmaster said:


> No live bait in utah!


Not exactly....you can use live nightcrawlers as well as crawdads...but they MUST be from the lake/stream you harvested them from.

Great work on the Walleye out of the Jordan! That place is a great, often overlooked fishery. Thanks for your post.


----------



## 1morecast

Welcome to the forum, and nice catch.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer

Good work, what type of construction are you in?


----------



## tye dye twins

That is freaking sweet! I bought a clouser last year for the white bass. I am a huge fan of high Mtn. Lakes too! Mostly for backcountry skiing/ice fishing. If ya ever want a fishing buddy let me know. I have a long list of lakes right in the Wasatch front that are a fishy paradise!


----------



## jwalker

Welcome to the forum! And nice job on that walleye on the Jordan. I have to admit I'm a little jealous


----------



## JWM

Greenhead - Right now I am in commercial construction.

Tye Dye - I'm always looking for someone to fish with and some new places to explore.

Thanks for the welcome. I went back out today with the spinning rod and caught at least a dozen nice channel cats. I had the most consistent hookups using a 1oz pyramind slip sinker and fresh cutbait (carp) on 6/0 circle hooks. The large hooks kept the white bass and bullhead off long enough for the big guys to find it.


IMG_0416 by MojicaJW, on Flickr


----------



## krazy888

Where on the river is this?


----------



## outdoorser

krazy888 said:


> Where on the river is this?


Hahaha LOL:smile:


----------

